# An affordable G&L Tribute....



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

...the Ascari GT-90. P90s is new for G&L. Street price appears to be $500 in the US

http://www.glguitars.com/instruments/TributeSeries/guitars/Ascari_GT-90/index.asp


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey, that's a very nice looking guitar there


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

That is DEFINITELY cool. Are they Asian or American? MIK for that price, I would imagine. Not a knock on them - the S500 Tribute I had would have hung with my MIA Strat if I kept it long enough to get a proper set-up done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

Tributes are all made offshore. Nice guitars they are.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

That a great looking guitar and P90 . been looking for something in a P90 , that would do it ..



Robert1950 said:


> ...the Ascari GT-90. P90s is new for G&L. Street price appears to be $500 in the US
> 
> http://www.glguitars.com/instruments/TributeSeries/guitars/Ascari_GT-90/index.asp


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Looks nicer than the roughly equivalent PRS, which is saying something. Very cool.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a big G&L fan and would not give up my Legacy for anything. That Gt-90 is sweet - too bad it's offshore. I'm also in the market for a P90 and have been eyeing the Richmond (Godin).


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Tributes used to be made in Korea and are now made in Indonesia.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> ...the Ascari GT-90. P90s is new for G&L. Street price appears to be $500 in the US
> 
> http://www.glguitars.com/instruments/TributeSeries/guitars/Ascari_GT-90/index.asp


Nice headstock too.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

kat_ said:


> Tributes used to be made in Korea and are now made in Indonesia.


Do they still have the hardware/electronics and setup done in the US? They used to.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> ...the Ascari GT-90. P90s is new for G&L. Street price appears to be $500 in the US
> 
> http://www.glguitars.com/instruments/TributeSeries/guitars/Ascari_GT-90/index.asp


Very nice! I would like one with gold hardware. I think it would look nice against that dark finish.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

kat_ said:


> Tributes used to be made in Korea and are now made in Indonesia.




and made in Japan


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that is a cool G&L!!

the Godin looks good as well, but I prefer the styling on the G&L


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice. That switch might be a problem though...


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> Nice. That switch might be a problem though...


I was just going to post that when I read your reply. For the energetic strummers the switch might get in the way a bit, but it IS a beautiful guitar otherwise.
-Mikey


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Another P90 guitar to lust for. Beautiful looking guitar.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a sexy guitar!

Hey sneakypete, are these particular models MIJ?
Are there specific models made there?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wiuth a street price of $499, I think this one is from their Indonesian factory.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm checking out a blonde asat special tribute on saturday and, if all goes well, buying it.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Hey sneakypete, are these particular models MIJ?
> Are there specific models made there?


I don't know of any MIJ models by G&L.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

THis is off topic slightly. But some guy today wanted to trade me his g&l asat bluesboy with a trade value of $2600 (but he'd let me have it match the $2150 my guitar is worth).


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Bluesboy is a great guitar but I don't know what would make it worth $2600 in trade value...


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

smorgdonkey said:


> Bluesboy is a great guitar but I don't know what would make it worth $2600 in trade value...


Maybe if it's owned by Keith Richards. lol


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

US built ASAT Bluesboy used - $1200. New around $1500


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

They are selling on ebay for $1000 or less.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I have the MIJ Tribute catalogues and I owned one...Tributes were made in Japan before they were made in any other country besides America. Easy to tell em apart, they say made in Japan on the front of the headstock...like this one...



http://page3.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/c369678803


----------

